# Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro



## W1zzard (Nov 16, 2005)

Artic Cooling is famous for their video card coolers, but they offer more. The Freezer 64 Pro is the latest addition to their CPU coolers. Clever routing of airflow cools the motherboard voltage circuitry. Another good idea is that the fan is mounted on rubber posts which absorb any vibration caused by the fan. During our testing we learn that the Freezer 64 Pro can not only deliver solid cooling performance but does so without creating a lot of noise.

*Show full review*


----------



## HousERaT (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice review W1zzard.  The overclocker in me is begging for just a tad bit more information.  Like what was the clock speed of the processor when you bumped up the voltage?  Also, since you revealed that the orientation of the cooler could be changed did you test it to see if there was a difference with the fan facing down or up?  I ordered this cooler last week so I'll be getting it early next week.  If I learn anything new I'll be sure to post.

The RaT


----------



## Boneface (Feb 5, 2006)

i was wondering where i can get that Type K thermocouple  from? i want to get an accurate temp on cpu thanks


----------



## mex (Feb 5, 2006)

Very Nice Wizard,  I just installed my Arctic cooler last week and as you i am really am impressed. 
Good Job This is why i like this forum so much.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Feb 5, 2006)

Why are you running the Venice at 1.5 vcore? They are 1.35/1.4 stock.

I am probably going to get one of these soon, im going go silent aircooling


----------



## Glen4120 (Dec 29, 2006)

I purchased one today based on your review and my inspection of the cooler.  Will let you know how it goes.  Going on an ASUS A8N32 SLI Deluxe board on an FX55 San Diego in a Lian Li custom case...thought it was pretty neat as it will exhaust out the back right over the passive heatsink for the heat pipes.  Hope it cools them as well.


----------



## Canuto (Dec 29, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:


> Why are you running the Venice at 1.5 vcore? They are 1.35/1.4 stock.
> 
> I am probably going to get one of these soon, im going go silent aircooling



It's to raise the temps(for review purposes) it's been said before  

Btw good review W1zz I'd Just like to add that that cooler can be bought 15 - 20€


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 29, 2006)

No testing the coolers performance with the CPU overclocked? W1zz.. i'm disappointed :shadedshu


----------



## Zero Cool (Feb 9, 2007)

0.8 sone? how many decibels is that?


----------



## FujiwaraTakumi (Mar 5, 2007)

People have been saying that the heatsink doesn't fully cover the processor. Is that true?


----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 5, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> 0.8 sone? how many decibels is that?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 5, 2007)

FujiwaraTakumi said:


> People have been saying that the heatsink doesn't fully cover the processor. Is that true?



Yes it is, there is about 3mm around the edge of the CPU thats not in contact but dont worry, the core(s) are well inside in the middle.


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey does anyone know what I can do to replace the fan on this thing?  I would like to put something on it that moves more air.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 26, 2007)

erocker said:


> Hey does anyone know what I can do to replace the fan on this thing?  I would like to put something on it that moves more air.



Yep, done it many times, I have 2 90mm fans on each end, one blowing, one sucking, I just use some screws in the fan screw holes, they slide quite snuggly between the fins....make sense?


----------



## dadi_oh (Jul 18, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yep, done it many times, I have 2 90mm fans on each end, one blowing, one sucking, I just use some screws in the fan screw holes, they slide quite snuggly between the fins....make sense?



How much of a difference did you note by going from stock fan to the push-pull configuration? Push-Pull usually is used to overcome a high pressure drop but the wide spacing on the AC Freezer 64 would not seem to be much of a restriction.

Were there some specific fans that you recommend for this?

Just curious.


----------



## erocker (Jul 18, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yep, done it many times, I have 2 90mm fans on each end, one blowing, one sucking, I just use some screws in the fan screw holes, they slide quite snuggly between the fins....make sense?



Yeah it makes sense, though I think I'm going to do it with some somewhat heavy guage wire, and bend up some mounts.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 18, 2007)

dadi_oh said:


> How much of a difference did you note by going from stock fan to the push-pull configuration? Push-Pull usually is used to overcome a high pressure drop but the wide spacing on the AC Freezer 64 would not seem to be much of a restriction.
> 
> Were there some specific fans that you recommend for this?
> 
> Just curious.



5C at Idle....about 9C at full load.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 18, 2007)

I am currently using the freezer 7 pro, same thing so I have stock fan blowing and a low noise 2800RPM 90mm sucking straight into the cases 1200mm extractor fan.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 18, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> 5C at Idle....about 9C at full load.



Ohhh and the point is, it extracts the hot air that much quicker and less of it enters the case.


----------



## dadi_oh (Jul 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> 5C at Idle....about 9C at full load.



Well that is impressive. Might be worth playing around with. I try to keep my PC as quiet as possible so my inlet and exhaust 120mm are actually set to low speed and the side 80mm port is also set to low. I can gain a few degC by setting them to high but I would rather run a little hotter with low noise than a few degrees cooler in a wind tunnel. I am constantly balancing acoustic noise with temps. With that said maybe I can just leave the existing 92mm fan on the inlet to the Arctic Freezer and just add another fan on the exhaust side and see where that takes me.

Thanks for the insight.

  David


----------



## dadi_oh (Jul 20, 2007)

dadi_oh said:


> Well that is impressive. Might be worth playing around with. I try to keep my PC as quiet as possible so my inlet and exhaust 120mm are actually set to low speed and the side 80mm port is also set to low. I can gain a few degC by setting them to high but I would rather run a little hotter with low noise than a few degrees cooler in a wind tunnel. I am constantly balancing acoustic noise with temps. With that said maybe I can just leave the existing 92mm fan on the inlet to the Arctic Freezer and just add another fan on the exhaust side and see where that takes me.
> 
> Thanks for the insight.
> 
> David




So I installed the Antec Tricool 92 mm on the back side of the Arctic Freezer 64 Pro last night and it does indeed make a difference. All temps are based on running Prime95 on both cores until stability achieved (usually about 4 or 5 cycles). The case is an Antec SLK3800 with one inlet 120mm fan, 1 exhaust 120mm fan and a side port 80mm fan. CPU and motherboad temp measured by Speedfan. Variable on the CPU fan means that the motherboard varies it from low speed until 52degC at which point it transitions to high (called QFan in the ASUS BIOS). Acoustic noise was measured about 1m from the front of the system.



Conclusions

1) Push-Pull configuration on the Arctic Freezer 64 Pro gains 5degC on CPU Load temp.
2) With just Antec Tricool 92mm in pull config (ACFP64 fan off) gains 2degC on CPU Load temp.
3) All fans on high increases acoustic noise by 10dB (huge) but only benefits CPU temp by 2degC.

I am therefore happy to just run with the push-pull fans on the Freezer 64 Pro and all fans on low speed. System is very quiet and CPU temp at 54degC is OK with me. Some may call that too high but system is 100% Prime95 stable and I only have $40 invested in the heatsink. I would recommend that the $8 investment in the extra 92mm fan might be a good choice for those of you with this heatsink wanting to gain some cheap degrees in CPU temps.

On a side note I discovered a great way to attach the pull fan on the heatsink. I basically had 4 metal roofing screws with built in rubber washer and screwed these through the 4 mounting holes on the fan. I installed 4 of the rubber bushings off the Antec hard drive mounts where the screws came through. I then just pushed the fan onto the heatsink allowing the threaded screws to line up between the slats of the heat sink. The mount is quite firm and the rubber seems to prevent any rattle or buzz transfer to the heatsink. I took some photos with my cell camera and may post them once I get a chance to download them. 

Cheers

David


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 20, 2007)

Lol thats just about how I fit mine too.  Glad it worked for you, obviouslt varying degrees of success dependant on RPM/CFM of fans.


----------



## dadi_oh (Jul 23, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol thats just about how I fit mine too.  Glad it worked for you, obviouslt varying degrees of success dependant on RPM/CFM of fans.



The Antec fan seems to be a better fan than the stock one that came with the ACFP64. It is quieter and moves more air according to my acoustic measurements and my temperature measurements. If I replaced it with another Antec 92mm tricool I might gain a degree or two but not worth the effort IMHO. I will go with what I have.

Here are the pictures by the way. The screws that I used are normally used for attaching metal roofing which explains the rubber gasket (meant to seal the screw). The black rubber washers I stole from one of the unused bays in my Antec case (meant to damp hard drive vibrations). I put the screws all the way into the fan and then carefully (well maybe not so carefully  aligned the screw heads between the slats of the heatsink. Then just push it on until the rubber washers contact the heatsink. Nice tight fit and no buzzing or other noise transfer. Works quite well.


Cheers... David


----------

